# Halle der Blitze hero



## Phash (19. November 2008)

Moin

meine kleine Truppe ist seit 2 Tagen 80 (tank, heal, melee) und wir versuchen momentan alle heros zu machen - wir suchen uns dazu dann noch 2 passende DDs, momentan is aber fast nur melee kram greifbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einige sind ja echt simpel, viele Bosse haben interessante Moves oder Events und ein paar Sachen sind nicht schaffbar, wie zum Beispiel der Endboss "Loken" in HdB
der macht nen emote, danach hat man 3 sek Zeit wegzukommen - vorher muss man aber immer nah an ihm dran stehen

da es wirklich auf hart schnelle Reaktion ankommt, weil man sonst instant weg ist verrecken immer wieder Leute... und der Boss geht nich down...

gibts nen Trick? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habens mit "um die Säule ziehen" probiert, aber das klappte nur teilweise... manchmal is jemand, der genau hinter der säule war, trotzdem verreckt (lag?)


----------



## Trisch (19. November 2008)

Tanken wie bei Council, Linke Säule anfangen, bei cast zur rechten laufen, danach vorne Treppe und dann das Karee voll machen, wenn alle in die selbe richtung laufen 
liegts nur daran ob ihr schnell genug reagiert, alles andere ist dann ein "Kinderspiel"


----------



## Phash (19. November 2008)

k, grad down gemacht ^^

ich hab den schmarrn da einfach weggeheilt ^^

der macht ca. 12k dmg mit seiner Welle... einer is verreckt... aber easy down wenn man weiss wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spoons (20. November 2008)

Ja also wir sind auch 8 mal gestorben ^^ der ist echt schwer es kommt einfach auf das Movement an 2 Feste Punkte machen wo man denn immer hin und her zieht denn Gegner richtig drehen damit das weglaufen zum nächsten Punkt nen Tick schneller wird!

Was auch nützt ist ein netter hp Pool ^^ komme dort als heiler auf 16 k unser Schurke 21 k damit kann man das auch mal überleben und natur totem von schami nützt etwas so wie das Heldentum!

MFG


----------



## Phash (21. November 2008)

wie gesagt



wir bleiben einfach an ihm stehen, ganz nah kuscheln


ich präpariere alle mit hots wenn er ansagt, dass er die nova castet (lifebloom 4tw)

schmeiss dann noch nen WG hinterher und heil dann mit nourish alle fix hoch 



np ^^ hab 15k life bei dem encounter, da isses echt easy peasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeXer (25. November 2008)

Tank stellt sich in den Kreis , der Rest vor Ihn.

Wenn er anfängt zu casten, dann einfach diesen weißen Strich runter rennen (bis unterhalb von den ersten Stufen). Das wars.


----------



## Wanzt (28. November 2008)

hallo, paar fragen dazu, geht ihr außer TeXar vom hero modus aus?
Weil dann heile ich das auch durch ohne probleme wen es normal ist.
 Aber ich bin Paladin heiler und unsere Gruppe ist richtig gut, nur bei Loken scheitert es. 
gibt es den eine vernünftige taktik die auch für mich als singel heiler zuschaffen ist?

Wir haben auch versucht den boss in dem kreis zutanken und runter rennen, geht nicht wirklich, auch nicht hinter den Säulen verstecken, haben es auch schon bei den  treppen versucht. Irgendwie erwicht uns immer diese "blitznova".

könnt ihr uns bitte helfen.
mfg Wanzt


----------



## FallenAngel198 (28. November 2008)

An sich ist der Boss "simpel" wenn man das sagen darf, brauch nur Leute mit Reaktion und Movement. Ich mach das auch mit Singleheals als Priest. du hast vorne links/rechts 2 Säulen und hinter 2 "Knubbel" links und rechts angeordnet. Wir positionieren uns auf einer Gerade von z.B. Säule zum Kreis hin, wegen der AUra, welche je weiter man wegsteht mehr Damage macht. Wenn das Emote kommt renne ich einfach die Treppe runter und da weiter als lletzte Stufe und dann wieder B. DU musst dann nur den normalen AUraschaden heilen. Vllt noch einer der immer mal mit aushilft, wenn alle viel Schaden bekommen?


Lg


----------



## Edding8045 (2. Dezember 2008)

das sollte alles sagen was man als neu80iger über loken wissen muss
WoW-Toplisten


----------



## DaniL (3. Dezember 2008)

Edding8045 schrieb:


> das sollte alles sagen was man als neu80iger über loken wissen muss
> WoW-Toplisten




krass.... Loken immer Platz 1 die letzten 7 Tage xD

aber was ich nicht versteh : Keristasza auf Platz 2?

Das ist doch die im Nexus oder? Die ist doch easy going


----------



## Metadron72 (3. Dezember 2008)

DaniL schrieb:


> krass.... Loken immer Platz 1 die letzten 7 Tage xD
> 
> aber was ich nicht versteh : Keristasza auf Platz 2?
> 
> Das ist doch die im Nexus oder? Die ist doch easy going



ich denke da gehen einfach prozentuell mehr leute hin


----------



## UpSiNd (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr so komplizierte Taktiken benutzt. 

Wir machen das immer so, dass wir den Boss an einer Säule tanken und dann einfach, sobald er die Nova castet, um die Säule rumrennen und gut ist. Man muss jedoch beachten, dass man genau hinter der Säule steht, sodass sie den Boss verdeckt.

Ich seh wirklich kein großes Problem darin.


----------



## Esquan (5. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem an Loken ist einfach das er ein extremer Mobementboss ist.
Wir haben ihn auf NH mit einer Gruppe die im Schnitt lvl 76 war gelegt und jetzt auch auf Hero keine Probleme.
Ich war aber auch schon mit Rnd-Gruppen drin wo jede Nova mindestens 2 DDs/Tank erwischt hat und das ist dann für mich als Heiler einfach zu viel.

Loken ist einer meine Lieblingsbosse. Ich hätte gerne noch viel mehr Movementbosse, da die auch mit gutem EQ immer wieder eine Herausforderung sind.


----------



## poTTo (7. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weis nicht warum alle wegrennen. Wir bleiben einfach drinnen stehen, mit Naturresi buff und gut ist. von 5 Aufladungen hat mein Schurke sogar zwei wiederstanden.

SoD Taktik (Hero):

Tank vorne, Meles direkt hinter, Caster/ Hunter ggfs auf min. Range zum schießen/casten. Heiler macht einfach nur sein Job
Castet er die Nova, einfach stehen bleiben und fulldamage fahren. Der Heiler gibt danach alles was er kann und fertig.


----------



## Sidious75 (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann davon auch ein lied singen, heut allein  oft ich  und schurkenkollege an denm runernformer wirbelwind verreckt aber lokenw ar die höhe.  haben die absatz taktik angwand, wenn er castet den absatz hinunter, da wieder dmg  und wenn er wieder castet  wieder zum kreis  hoch. Trootzdem hat m ich  bei  jedem versuch  die blitznova erwischt.

Sry aber das was blitzz mit loken auf  hc  macht ist einfach zu hart.  es wär echt shcön,w enn der beim nächsten patch  einen richtigen  nerf bekommt, damit er aufch auf hero  leicht zu lergen ist.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. Dezember 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> es wär echt schön, wenn der beim nächsten patch einen richtigen  nerf bekommt, damit er auch auf hero leicht zu legen ist.



Bitte nicht! Das ist ein reiner Movement Encounter und wer das nicht hinbekommt sollte nicht nach nem nerf schreien sondern es einfach weiter probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (11. Dezember 2008)

naja reiner movment boss auch nicht. Wenn man 25er gear hat kann man das weghealen (zumindest machen sie das bei uns jetzt so) ka werde es auch mal die tage ausprobieren


----------



## birdra (12. Dezember 2008)

woah. du kannst mit 25er raidequip den mist outhealen. wayne interessierts.


----------



## Kasdeja (12. Dezember 2008)

Man kann problemlos wenn die Nova kommt rauslaufen. Zuvor stehen alle auf dem Tank.
Wenn er anfängt zu casten einfach wieder zurück rennen. Auf dem Boden ist so nen leuchtender Weg der bis zum Boss geht. Da einfach wieder zurück .. Man sieht ja den Nova Effekt und wo der Kreis endet... Danach alle direkt wieder in den Boss stellen. usw.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (12. Dezember 2008)

Kasdeja schrieb:


> Zuvor stehen alle auf dem Tank.



Die Taktik klappt nur auf der Allianz Seite mit gnomen Tanks!


----------



## nalcarya (12. Dezember 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Also ich kann davon auch ein lied singen, heut allein  oft ich  und schurkenkollege an denm runernformer wirbelwind verreckt aber lokenw ar die höhe.  haben die absatz taktik angwand, wenn er castet den absatz hinunter, da wieder dmg  und wenn er wieder castet  wieder zum kreis  hoch. Trootzdem hat m ich  bei  jedem versuch  die blitznova erwischt.
> 
> Sry aber das was blitzz mit loken auf  hc  macht ist einfach zu hart.  es wär echt shcön,w enn der beim nächsten patch  einen richtigen  nerf bekommt, damit er aufch auf hero  leicht zu lergen ist.


l2p!

cnr :x

Aber mal ehrlich... wer es als DD nicht hinbekommt da rauszukommen sollte echt mal seine Spielweise überdenken. Überleben>Maxdämätsch! Wenn einen die Blitznova trotz laufen erwischt, dann läuft man einfach zu spät los.


----------



## Esquan (12. Dezember 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Sry aber das was blitzz mit loken auf  hc  macht ist einfach zu hart.  es wär echt shcön,w enn der beim nächsten patch  einen richtigen  nerf bekommt, damit er aufch auf hero  leicht zu lergen ist.



Meiner Meinungn nach macht die noch viel zu wenig dmg. 
Der Cast wird auf dem Bildschirm angekündigt und man hat dann ne gefühlte Ewigkeit Zeit um 15m zu rennen... Wer das nicht hinbekommt sollte auch ruhig sterben.


----------



## Altbier (12. Dezember 2008)

Wir haben es gestern ebenfalls mal auf heroisch probiert. Meistens überlebten wir die erste Nova und bei der zweiten Nova hat es dann immer 2 DDs erwischt. Wir haben dann allerdings nicht aufgegeben und es halt 3 mal geübt. Dann hatten es auch alle verstanden und er lag ohne einen einzigen Toten. Es ist wirklich kein Problem solange jeder in der Gruppe richtig und schnell reagiert.

Wichtig ist es, dass ihr vor dem Kampf klare Ansagen macht in welche Richtung ihr zuerst lauft und wie oft hintereinander ihr wohin lauft. Wir fingen im Kreis an, liefen dann einen Treppenabsatz runter, anschliessend noch einen Absatz runter und dann den Weg wieder rauf. Wenn das allen klar ist, stirbt auch niemand und der Boss ist easy going.

Loken ist ein Boss der sogar richtig Spaß macht, solange sich alle Gruppenmitglieder an die getroffenen Absprachen halten und diese auch umsetzen. Hat man natürlich Leute dabei die zigmal hintereinander an der Nova verrecken, dann hört der Spaß auf. Zeit genug sich aus dem Staub zu machen ist jedenfalls. Und das abhauen ist hier viel wichtiger als unbedingt noch einen letzten Cast oder eine letzte Attacke rauszuhauen.

Gruß,
Berrgo


----------



## Pannepaul (26. Dezember 2008)

Wir stehen alle oben am Kreis,
beim ersten Novacasten läuft Gruppe geschlossen runter,
unten wird Dmage gemacht bis er da ist und alle stellen sich in Tank der Richtung nach oben steht,
bei der nächsten Nova geschlossen rauf laufen,
3 - 4 Novas Boss down.

Das geht in meinen Augen am besten an der Säule hats uns schon erwischt, drin stehen bleiben ging auch schon schief schön gemeinsam kuschelig laufen ist immer nen Erfolg.


----------



## Kamar (31. Dezember 2008)

Unser Tank tankt Loken immer am Thron, bei der Blitznova laufen alle bis auf den Tank weg, und das wird dan einfach weggehealt sonst einfach normal fuel dmg auf Loken. nach ca. 4 Blitznova is Loken dan meist down.

So klappt es meist ohne wipe.


----------



## _Raziel_ (31. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard hat sich schon was bei Loken überlegt. Ausserdem ist der Herr ein Gott, bzw. Titan, bzw.... ihr wisst was ich meine, wenn ihr die Questreihe gemacht habt.

1. Taktik: Wenn er seine Nova castet rauslaufen. In Rnd-Grps fast unmöglich, da irgendein Recount-Scharfer immer noch seinen letzten (kann man wörtlich nehmen) Cast raushauen will. Reines Movement-Management.

2. Taktik: Drin stehen bleiben wenn man Naturresi hat. Als Jäger meinen Aspekt rein und man wiedersteht von dem 12K Schaden mal so knappe 2-3K. Wichtig nur, dass wirklich alle voll mitten in Loken stehen. Er wird sich danach neu ausrichten (Tank ja auch in ihm drin), was dann doch noch etwas zu einem Movement führt.
Ausserdem muss man die zweite Taktik soger machen, wenn man auf das Achievement scharf ist, weil mit der Lauftaktik braucht man zu lange für ihn.

Zu Loken selber. Ich finds witzig, dass er von den Kills noch vor Saphiron und Co. steht. Endlich mal ne Hero mit dem Prädikat Heroisch! Nur Ocu verdient das auch auf heroisch, weil die Leute sich einfach nicth mit den Drachen auskennen.


----------



## Doomsta (31. Dezember 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> meine kleine Truppe ist seit 2 Tagen 80 (tank, heal, melee) und wir versuchen momentan alle heros zu machen - wir suchen uns dazu dann noch 2 passende DDs, momentan is aber fast nur melee kram greifbar
> 
> ...



keyboard dreher?

mal ernsthaft wenn man bei loken nur noch einwenig reflexe drauf hat, iss das der einfachste wotlk boss...


----------



## Toxpack (31. Dezember 2008)

wem movement fehlt, der sollte sich einfach eine andere inni aussuchen..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Dezember 2008)

wenn man sieht, wieviele leute an diesem unglaublich einfachen boss sterben, ist einfach herrlich.

der boss zeigt sehr schön, wer ein minimum an bewegungsfähigkeit hat und wer einfach nen depp ist.
auch wenn du noch nie da warst und den boss nie erklärt bekommen hast, sollte man inzwischen mitbekommen haben, das man da laufen muss wenns alle anderen tun.
wenn jemand dir den boss erklärt hat und du stirbst dann bist du ein depp.
wenn du den boss schonmal gelegt hast und immernoch stirbst bist du ein depp.
genauso bist du ein depp, wenn du wegen dem achivment einfach stehen bleibst oder weil du einafch faul bist und so dem heiler unötigen stress machst

ich war da auch mit 3 neuen leuten, boss nie gesehn und wir haben ihn im firsttry gelegt ohne tote mit achivment. 1st try...

das hat nix mit elite zu tun, das kann ejder causal wenn man sich einfach nur mal umschaut und nih auf dmgrota fixiert ist und wartet bis die anderen loslaufen


----------



## Stonies (4. Januar 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn man sieht, wieviele leute an diesem unglaublich einfachen boss sterben, ist einfach herrlich.
> 
> der boss zeigt sehr schön, wer ein minimum an bewegungsfähigkeit hat und wer einfach nen depp ist.
> auch wenn du noch nie da warst und den boss nie erklärt bekommen hast, sollte man inzwischen mitbekommen haben, das man da laufen muss wenns alle anderen tun.
> ...



/sign :> 
Der Boss is aber auch blöd ^^ Und gänzlich unsympatisch isser mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strathmore (5. Januar 2009)

also wenn man einen halbwegs guten heiler hat kann man bei Loken locker stehen bleiben...immer wenn ich hdb hero gehe bleib ich stehen da ich als dudu healer das locker wegheile. Finds auch besser so weil selbst wenn man movement krüppel dabei hat schafft man den boss locker


----------

